
Facebook Engineer, Explains Why It Matters There Aren't More Girl Geeks - ashishgandhi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/06/jocelyn-goldfein-facebook-engineer_n_1408553.html
======
sejje
tl;dr: Because she wants to be around them. (no srsly)

